# Fertility foods :)



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am about to start second 6 months of AI before we move on to IUI. I am generally healthy but am wondering if there's any advice on specific on foods I should be eating? I've done a bit of research and come up with some bits but you lovely ladies are far more knowledgable!! Xxx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I just gave up caffeine & alcohol, took up swimming & used a relaxation cd. Best of luck! x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would suggest staying away from processed food, keeping away from low fat versions of foods and try to eat organic pasture fed meats (if not a veggie of course    ) 

Good luck for the next AI     

Shelley x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yam issupposed to be good- avoid soya products and pineapple itself but pineapple juice and brazil nuts (selenium). Avoid caffeine.There was a thread on here about cough mixture having a good effect on cervical mucus for AI.


----------

